# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  AWS Aurora PostgreSQL and ODBC drivers for SSIS issues

## lepa71

Hi all

I have been using ODBC drivers in SSIS for a long time but it seems can't figure out why official PostgreSQL odbc drivers causing me an issue. I created an odbc connection and can connect to Aurora PostgreSQL just fine. I can also see the list of all tables when I use ODBC source task in the data flow but when I try to run the package I get this error

Error: 0xC004706B at DTF Load SSIS.Pipeline: "ODBC Source" failed validation and returned validation status "VS_NEEDSNEWMETADATA".

Error: 0xC004700C at DTF Load SSIS.Pipeline: One or more component failed validation.

Error: 0xC0024107 at DTF Load There were errors during task validation.

I also tried RedShift driver as Redshift is based on PostgreSQL and can run the package without any issues but can't get the list of tables and get Reshift specific errors.


Anybody have any suggestions?

----------

